# Forcer à redémarrer



## Zitoune (22 Décembre 2001)

Voilà,
sur un iMac avec le nouveau clavier (celui où il n'y a plus la touche Démarrer), comment faire pour forcer la machine à redémarrer lorsqu'elle s'est bloquée sur la fenêtre "Forcer à quitter") ?
Merci


----------



## Bernard53 (23 Décembre 2001)

Depuis le Finder menu Aide choisir Aide Mac (c'est fou le nombre de réponses qu'il y a pour beaucoup de sujets) et tapez redémarrer, vous avez toutes les réponses avec les images.

Saluations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

Pour forcer a redemarer l'imac il y a plusieure possibiliter

1)-tenir le bouton de demarage sur l'imac pendant +-          une dizaine de seconde(attendre le bruit du redemarage)

2)-appuiyer sur le bouton reset sur le coté droit de   l'imac

3)-appuiyer sur le boutton qui est juste a coté du boutton reset + ctrl+com

il y a peut etre d'autre solution mais se sont les seul que je connait
bonne chance

tof


----------

